# How Many Envision the Worst?



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

I'm just curious to see if I'm alone. Whether you conceal or open carry, how many of you envision scenarios in your head and how you would react? 

Take for example this evening. I went into the shop at a gas station for a soda and there were four guys up by the register. One guy was by the door and was acting almost like a look out for the other three who all had problems getting their money straight at the register. I found myself envisioning one of them pulling a gun on the attendant and how I'd react. I also caught myself poised to hit one of the isles should I see a gun, just to buy me time in grabbing my own and attempting to stay out of the line of fire until the coast was clear.

I've also envisioned customers butt stroking me with rifles I'm showing them over the counter and trying to run out with them and what I'd do (the answer is always different).

Anyone else do this, too?


----------



## guimoman (Apr 25, 2008)

Everyday... everywhere!!! It's a disease


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

That's just part of being aware of your surroundings and what is happening. I always look for what I call the exit plan when things get close.:smt033


----------



## Joeywhat (Apr 17, 2008)

Yep, I do it all the time.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

I stay alert, but try to base what I'm thinking on reality as I'm observing it, rather than what someone "might" do. Been carrying a long time, and nothing has happened yet, knock on wood.


----------



## Willy D (Jun 5, 2008)

I think of things I never thought of before...I have always tried to be aware of surroundings, but now I step that up a notch...

If I go into a restaurant I think of things now...Especially after playing a gig and it is 3 am....

#1...where do I sit?? I have always preferred to sit somewhere so that I can see people who come in...If three guys were to walk in and start to pull a robbery I would want to see that as soon as I could...I want to sit farther away from the front door too...if something goes down I want time and space between me and them...Most likely someone who comes in with intent to just shoot is gonna be closer to the front or at least act very strange as they walk deeper into the place...If it is a place that is "wait to be seated" and they just walk right in and start reaching in a bag or for a gun I wanna see that and be far away...

#2... How close is the kitchen, back rooms, exits? My first choice would be to get me and anyone I was with out of there or out of harms way first and foremost, not just pull out my gun and go on the offensive..

#3...I watch everyone and their actions as they come in, sit and move about looking for signs of something wrong...

#4...I am always aware of where I park and what vehicles are around me..Is someone sitting in their car? are they waiting for someone? anything suspicious?

I do all of this in a way that is just like I am minding my own business, otherwise people watching me might wonder what the hell I am doing.


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

Living life in "condition yellow"... It's just a different mindset.

JW


----------



## zhurdan (Mar 21, 2008)

JeffWard said:


> Living life in "condition yellow"... It's just a different mindset.
> 
> JW


Don't you find this to be metally taxing and tiresome after a while? I would say I kinda go in and out of the so called "condition yellow" during the day, but when I go down to SLC, I feel mentally tired after being there all day and staying alert all the time.

Zhur


----------



## Liko81 (Nov 21, 2007)

Remember that while focusing on what could happen is a good idea (Condition Yellow), focusing too much on it tends to put you on a slant where you expect it, and that colors your perception of situations which could lead to a bad draw or G-d forbid bad shoot.

I wouldn't go so far as to call it a disease, but I don't think it's the most healthy way to approach life. Put your gun in its holster and... don't exactly forget about it, but only register it's there in the context of making sure you retain it. In situations where you need it, the fact you have it will come back to the forefront of your consciousness naturally. Be alert to what'ss going on around you, but don't expect trouble or you may end up instigating trouble or escalating minor trouble.


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

Liko81 said:


> Remember that while focusing on what could happen is a good idea (Condition Yellow), focusing too much on it tends to put you on a slant where you expect it, and that colors your perception of situations which could lead to a bad draw or G-d forbid bad shoot.
> 
> I wouldn't go so far as to call it a disease, but I don't think it's the most healthy way to approach life. Put your gun in its holster and... don't exactly forget about it, but only register it's there in the context of making sure you retain it. In situations where you need it, the fact you have it will come back to the forefront of your consciousness naturally. Be alert to what'ss going on around you, but don't expect trouble or you may end up instigating trouble or escalating minor trouble.


I'm pretty good about doing that. Most of the time I forget about my CCW, honestly, and most of the people I deal with in my day I don't enivision butt stroking me with a rifle. But every so often it comes to mind, and it never did before I started shooting, back when pepper spray was it for me (gotta love living oblivious in NJ).


----------



## Tracker (Jun 14, 2008)

I try to mainly because I think if you are like most people that not thinking about what they would do in a situation, when it happens fear will take over and instead of reacting you are now a victim:smt076


----------

